
When the Billionaire Next Door Moves Out - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/15/opinion/sunday/when-the-billionaire-next-door-moves-out.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&_r=0
======
tracker1
I've been saying for years we should remove income taxes, and move to a
financial exchange tax, specifically on transactions in/out of the country
combined with a VAT system on all imports.

